# $3.87 folding knife at Wal-Mart



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 2, 2015)

did my normal run thru wal-mart sporting goods. saw display for  $3.87 folding knifes and started to just walk by, but stopped and looked. knifes aren't bad 3" stainless steel blade and g10 scales. needed a little hand sharping, but for $3.87 their worth looking at for a stocking stuffer for Christmas.  Dave


----------



## gregj (Dec 3, 2015)

Are they made in China?   I just can't make myself buy anything made in China.


----------



## RBM (Dec 3, 2015)

Chinese or not, the Ozark Trail all stainless steel liner lock folder with the wooden handle is not a bad knife. A little heavy. They could have made the frame aluminum instead to cut down on the weight. If the $3.87 is the one with serrations, I don't like serrations period whether it has G10 handles or not.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 3, 2015)

RBM said:


> Chinese or not, the Ozark Trail all stainless steel liner lock folder with the wooden handle is not a bad knife. A little heavy. They could have made the frame aluminum instead to cut down on the weight. If the $3.87 is the one with serrations, I don't like serrations period whether it has G10 handles or not.



I don't like serrations either, almost all of the popular folders have them.

Not quite that cheap but the Rough Rider knives are good for the money. I bought one at Lott's Hardware in Douglas. They sell them at Smoky Mountain Knife Works in many styles and sizes.
I was reading about them from a guy who says most of the known brands are now made in China so why pay more money for a name brand Chinese knife?
I think some of the name brands have went back to making knives in their prospective countries like Germany or the US.
My traditional 2 bladed 4" folder was $12.00 a few years back.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 4, 2015)

The display I saw had both plain and serrated ones. Also, some had aluminum scales. And yes anything under $50.00 is probably made in China. I did find a small box of chocolate mints at Tractor Supply made in the USA today. Dave


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 9, 2015)

If you dont want to buy ANYthing Chinese,  you will be hard pressed to fill a shopping cart anywhere. 

$4 for a knife that works for a year is worth it.


----------



## gregj (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh  i know  that it's next to impossible to buy only American  made products but, when it comes to cutlery 
i buy American made. I like to look for older used knives
in antique shops and junk shops .  Some times you can find good used American made knives at a reasonable price.
I have over a hundred


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 11, 2015)

I was in an antique shop recently and bought a USA made
Buck folder. Another man bought every Old Timer in the display case which was about six of them.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 11, 2015)

*Under $40 at walmart*

Sharpens well and comes sharp


----------



## riverbank (Jun 29, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Sharpens well and comes sharp



I carry that one to ....I like it.


----------



## getaff (Jun 29, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Sharpens well and comes sharp



What model is that one.  I am afraid I have lost my Kershaw I have had for years


----------



## riverbank (Jul 7, 2016)

Kershaw "link" I think is what its called. I thought I still had the box but I can't find it.....imagine that ! Mine was about 35$ at Walmart , worth the money in my opinion.


----------

